# Connect Nexus to HDTV via usb possible?



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

Not looking for advice not to do it, just discussing if it is possible theoretically. I read some people saying to partition the SD card and others that there is no SD card and that the /sd is not mountable. If my life depended on it, how could I use my TV to read a video file off of my Nexus with only a USB cable (no MHL).


----------



## crimsonshadow774 (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm not much help with your question but if cost is why you don't want to use MHL, look at Amazon. I got mine for like $10.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

I have an MHL cable. Videos played from file are better quality than those played from MHL.


----------



## Artimis (Dec 25, 2011)

Depending on the TV it might be possible if you set the USB connection settings on the phone (settings > storage) to "Camera (PTP)".

Again, it would probably depend on the TV you connect it to.


----------



## Perk27 (Jun 11, 2011)

The only thing I can see on my TV via USB is pictures. I could play video fine with my DX. Everything I've tried has been a no go with the gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Check monoprice for mhl adapters too. Generally very cheap and very good quality products.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

It's up to your TV. If your TV works with MTP or PTP and supports the container and codecs used, then sure. But that's extremely unlikely. Surely you have a flash drive laying around that you could use instead.


----------

